# Need help with over-the-range microwave



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

We are getting new cabinets installed and we wanted to install an over the range microwave. We currently have a range hood. Is there a certain amount of inches we need btwn the bottom of the microwave to the top of the stove?

I thought there was a code on this.

Thanks!


----------



## moopey (Sep 14, 2010)

if you know the model you intend to install, try looking online for the installation instructions. It should list the requirements inside. I ran into this last summer when installing my whirlpool over the range micro. if i remember correctly it was 29-30 inch minimum. I also remember the minimum being too close to the range for my liking. I ended up raising the cabinet above the range to accommodate a safe distance.


----------



## jerzeedivr (Apr 15, 2009)

*height above stove*

I believe the cabinet above has to be 15" H. for the proper clearance below. I would check like the other post said as well.


----------



## moopey (Sep 14, 2010)

to clarify. the 29"-30" distance was from the top of the range to bottom of the cabinet above.

I moved my cabinet up about 5"-6" so now my distance from top of stove to bottom of cabinet is between 35"-36". i measured last night. This allowed enough room under the micro/range for large pots.


----------



## applianceman (Mar 26, 2009)

30 inches from the bottom of the countertop to the bottom of the cabinet is what the manufacture recommends as already said. I just want to add that going lower than recommendation and you will get to the point that some pots will not fit under the microwave. Going over the recommendations you get into a safety issue. Remember that if you cook a hot bowl of soup in the microwave and you try to remove it out of a high microwave you risk pouring it on your head. You also got to remember that just because you (anyone) feel comfortable using the microwave higher doesn’t mean that a shorter person will not have problems. I could use one 36 inches my girlfriend wouldn’t hardly be to reach the handles. 

I don’t like installing microwaves that are more than 2 inches higher or lower then the recommendation. So I feel that 28-32 inches is the range you should stay within. 

http://www.appliance-repair-it.com/index.html


----------



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

applianceman said:


> 30 inches from the bottom of the countertop to the bottom of the cabinet is what the manufacture recommends as already said. I just want to add that going lower than recommendation and you will get to the point that some pots will not fit under the microwave. Going over the recommendations you get into a safety issue. Remember that if you cook a hot bowl of soup in the microwave and you try to remove it out of a high microwave you risk pouring it on your head. You also got to remember that just because you (anyone) feel comfortable using the microwave higher doesn’t mean that a shorter person will not have problems. I could use one 36 inches my girlfriend wouldn’t hardly be to reach the handles.
> 
> I don’t like installing microwaves that are more than 2 inches higher or lower then the recommendation. So I feel that 28-32 inches is the range you should stay within.
> 
> ...


Great advice and I think ours is going to be 30 inches so perfect! That is if we get a 16 inch microwave.


----------

